
Barnes and Noble Announce $259 ‘Nook’ E-Book Reader - sant0sk1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/features/techspecs/
======
DanielStraight
The potential for integration with the physical store is awesome. First of
all, it means I know exactly where to go to try one.

